# Turkey mouth call choices



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I found this video a few days ago. It will really help folks with picking the correct mouth call. Many of us just pick one off the shelf almost at random, because our buddy swears by it, or an add tells us its a great caller. However, if you watch this video and pick your call the way the fella describes... You will be better off.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

great video

thanks for posting it

i must be a center air flow person

as i do my best with a ghost cut call

but am finding it real hard to find that cut on the shelves in the stores this year


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think you are in the small group, sneaky hence why you see less of them on the shelf. If your in need, there is lots of ghost cut calls online. Woodhaven calls makes several models with a ghost cut. They have one on sale via their website. I just ordered one actually lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Rick, thanks for the info

thats the brand i have used in the past,but i forgot what it was

as i had used the same mouth call for several years

with proper care they will last for more than one season

my last one lasted for about 5 years,thats spring and fall seasons

not to mention weeks of practice before season

i will have to order me a couple more of them now


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great video and info.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great video Rick !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad you guys like it. Hopefully it helps folks.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting it Rick. Never to old to learn


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I believe a guy could learn to use any call but this could make things easier and solve some of the struggling.


----------

